# Neo Angle shower door.



## kpikul (Mar 25, 2005)

I am looking for any advise on a place/brand to get a neo-angle shower door with a height under 70 inches for relatively cheap. $400 or under.

I have found 1 made by Kohler.....with the right dimensions for around $500.00....

K-701613-L Focal Neo-angle Shower Enclosure, Crystal Clear Glass, 18-3/4" x 24-1/4" x 18-3/4" x 68-1/2" 

Can anyone recommend a less expense brand, I am finding it tough to find anything with a height under 70. (The walls are tiled, so I do not need an full enclosure kit)

Thanks.


----------



## Bjd (Dec 19, 2003)

Wow
I hate them things "Neo Angle" also means lots of water on the floor.

Stop and think about it, how in the hell are you going to turn on the water and not get the floor wet?

Bosco make a cheap door, as well as Sterling not real sure of the heights though.

bjd


----------



## red_cedar (Mar 30, 2005)

Bjd said:


> Wow
> I hate them things "Neo Angle" also means lots of water on the floor.
> 
> Stop and think about it, how in the hell are you going to turn on the water and not get the floor wet?
> ...


When built my shower, I made the opening away from the direction of the shower head


----------



## Atricaudatus (Apr 11, 2005)

Bjd said:


> Wow
> I hate them things "Neo Angle" also means lots of water on the floor.
> 
> bjd


  And here I thought it was just me that hated those things. what a pain the arse to install. 
I've got one to install this coming week too. I tried to talk the customer out of going with the neo-leaky but she insisted. (It's just so "pretty" yanno.) 
Ah well, what's a poor plumbtrician to do?

Rhett Watson


----------



## Bjd (Dec 19, 2003)

Rhett; Yes they are qute a piece to assemble and then leak, and leak....

I try also to talk people out of them, as often as I can.

We did some dorms a few years back and they put in 24 of them, 2 years later and qute a bit of damange they removed all of them and went with 3 piece 36" showers with swing doors.

NJD


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

I thought if you wanted to go with one of those slick looking shower doors you go to a glass company and let them handle the thing. It sounds to me like they are nothing nice to install. I know there are some glass companys around me who offer some beautiful glass shower doors. Just a thought. :Thumbs: Or like those beautiful glass showers.


----------

